# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Place for zibra seeing

## yangontours94

Hi. I heard that there are some place in Africa where tourist can see the Zibra. Recommendations???

----------


## ankita1234

The zebra is an African equid found on the grassy plains of Africa's game reserves.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Plains Zebra: Equus quagga [burchelli] Best place to see zebra in Africa: Etosha, Namibia; Moremi, Botswana; Kruger Park, South Africa; Serengeti, Tanzania.

----------


## davidsmith36

Five Places On Zibra Seeing:

1.MOUNTAIN ZEBRA NATIONAL PARK
2.GAMKA MOUNTAIN RESERVE
3.KAMANASSIE MOUNTAINS
4.DE HOOP NATURE RESERVE
5.CAMDEBOO NATIONAL PARK

----------

